

Microsoft bought 'Minecraft' because it's perfect for HoloLens - snehesht
http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/01/microsoft-bought-minecraft-because-its-perfect-for-hololens/

======
wimagguc
...and Unity announced support for HoloLens just two days ago:
[http://blogs.unity3d.com/2015/04/29/announcing-support-
for-m...](http://blogs.unity3d.com/2015/04/29/announcing-support-for-
microsoft-hololens/)

Such a wonderful world we live in.

